# engagement ring



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "engagement ring" in Romanian?

It is a kind of ring, that a couple takes on their fingers while their engagement ceremony.

example of use: That is not wedding ring, that is just engagement ring. We are not married yet.

(I am not looking for translaction of this example, I am looking for translaction of the term itself)

suggestion: _inel de logodna_

Thank you.


----------



## Trisia

Your suggestion is right, except it lacks diacritical marks:_ inel de logodnă_.


----------



## robbie_SWE

What about *inel de **fidanţare*? 

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

... You just made that up, Robbie? 

I don't think anyone uses that word. I had never seen it before your post, and had to look it up to make sure it actually exists in the dictionary.

For all purposes, it's best to keep the usual expression.


----------



## anto33

robbie_SWE said:


> What about *inel de **fidanţare*?
> 
> robbie



The verb a fidanţa exists (Italian: fidanzare=a (se) logodi) but nobody uses it. Maybe the Romanian living in Italy could say *inel de **fidanţare.*  The usual expression is for sure _inel de logodnă_.


----------

